# [Xorg] Mise à jour = chute de puissance pour la 3D

## palkeo

Salut,

Je viens de faire la mise a jour de Xorg vers la version 1.5.3-r5. J'ai eu des problèmes de clavier/souris  que j'ai pu facilement paramétrer, Par contre, j'ai un autre problème : quand je lance UrbanTerror, ou Glest, c'est injouable (1 FPS dans Glest, et 5 sur urbanterror), et même avec compiz, avant c'était bien fluide, maintenant ça rame.

Je précise que j'ai un simple chipset graphique (mais ça a toujours suffit pour faire tourner à peu près correctement les programmes que j'ai cité), et j'ai rencontré beaucoup de problèmes pour avoir l'accélération graphique et faire tourner compiz et tous les jeux utilisant la 3D. J'ai fini par me fixer sur la seule version de Xorg & mesa qui permet de fonctionner sans oser faire la moindre mise à jour de ce qui concerne Xorg ou mesa. J'ai quand même décidé de faire cette mise à jour pour voir. et ça marche puisque j'ai l'accélération graphique et que compiz tourne… C'est seulement 4x plus lent qu'avant…

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

 

Il y a moyen de résoudre ça ou je suis obligé de retourner à ma vieille version qui fonctionne (je trouverais ça bête, mais si il y a que ça…) ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## kwenspc

Problème de config mineur amha. As tu les derniers x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel ? (2.6.3?)

Et as tu relancés un eselect opengl set xorg-x11 ?

Regardes ce que te sors /var/log/Xorg.0.log (les lignes commençant par (WW) et (EE) )

```
grep -E "^\((WW|EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

[edit] Oh et au passage, mets le titre de ton topic aux normes du forum  :Wink:  [/edit]

----------

## palkeo

Alors, j'ai bien la dernière version de xf86-video-intel. Quand je fais eselect opengl list, j'ai uniquement xorg-x11 (qui est sélectionné) donc je pense que c'est bon.

Voilà les erreurs de mon xorg.0.log

```
(EE) Unable to locate/open config file  <== normal, j'ai enlevé xorg.conf pour voir si ça change quelque chose

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (4)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (4)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000001, instruction error

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.
```

----------

## kwenspc

Hum vesa et fbdev qui déconnent... recompiles x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa, x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev et x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

relances tout de même eselect opengl set xorg-x11

----------

## palkeo

Je les ait recompilé, et j'ai fait eselect opengl set xorg-x11, mais toujours aucun changement  :Sad:  A part que j'ai du remettre mon xorg.conf, car fbdev avait besoin du numéro de bus PCI je crois.

Voilà le log de Xorg :

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Generic Keyboard

(WW) Disabling Configured Mouse

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000001, instruction error

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.
```

EDIT: a mon avis ça doit être lié, mais au menu principal d'urbanterror ça foire la plupart du temps, et j'ai un écran bleu foncé avec quelques éléments du menu, comme les contours, ou la surbrillance, et un carré multicolore à la place du curseur. Sinon les autres jeux marchent autant que d'habitude, en 5 fois plus lent…

----------

## palkeo

Ça devient vraiment pénible ce truc   :Confused: 

Vous ne savez vraiment pas d'où ça pourrait venir ?

EDIT : J'ai trouvé un gentooiste avec un problème très similaire au mien : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=243788

sauf que lui il a « (EE) intel(0): Non-contiguous GTT entries: (6295552,0x16bffbe000) vs (131072,0xbf820000) » ce que je n'ai pas. Par contre les symptômes sont les mêmes, a savoir une chute très importante de FPS, et ce genre de choses : https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=169816&action=view que je vois au menu principal d'urbanterror seulement.

EDIT 2: Même avec xmoto ça rame, donc apparemment ça ne vient pas de la 3d (?)

----------

## kwenspc

Je sèche. T'as essayés avec ton ancien xorg.conf?

----------

## brubru

Salut!

xmoto utilise opengl pour le rendu, donc c'est de la 3d!

Sinon, avec tous les changements de la pile graphique en ce moment, il y a plein de régressions...

Renseigne-toi du coté de:

- kernel (avec GEM ?)

- mesa/libdrm (partie 3d)

- xf86-video-intel (driver 2d de xorg, accélération EXA, UXA...)

(quitte à downgrader/keyworder certaines parties)

intel bloque aussi le fps au niveau du vsync (~60fps) pour économiser de l'énergie et éviter du tearing.

essaye aussi ça:

```
LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
```

pour avoir plus d'infos.

après je n'y connais pas plus, j'ai pas de intel mais une nvidia

Bruno

----------

## titoucha

En dernier recourt j'essayerais avec la vraie version 1.6 de xorge-server car celle de portage est une version 1.5.3 patchée à mort.

Pour avoir une version 1.6 de xorg-server: 

```
layman -a x11
```

en plus certaines librairies et pilotes sont aussi plus à jour.

----------

## palkeo

 *Quote:*   

> Je sèche. T'as essayés avec ton ancien xorg.conf?

 

J'ai pas d'ancien xorg.conf, je l'avais simplement supprimé à un moment pour voir si ça changeait quelque chose, mais je l'ai remis depuis, et il n'y a aucune différence   :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Renseigne-toi du coté de:
> 
> - kernel (avec GEM ?)
> 
> - mesa/libdrm (partie 3d)
> ...

 

Pour le noyau, j'ai été voir ce que c'est. C'est vrai que ça pourra améliorer les choses, mais je préfère attendre patiemment que le noyau qui le contient sorte, surtout que ça va surement améliorer la puissance, mais je trouverais ça bête de perdre de la puissance d'un coté et utiliser un système pour en faire gagner d'un autre. Ça serait mieux si le problème était réglé, comme ça GEM apporterait encore plus de puissance, plutot que de compenser un manque…

Pour les autres, tu pourrais me donner une piste, parce que je ne sais pas du tout ou chercher, quoi faire…

Sinon, quand je fais « LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo », tout m'a l'air ok, je n'ai pas d'erreur, au contraire : « drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK) ».

Dis moi si tu as besoin que je te copie/colle tout le résultat de la commande.

 *Quote:*   

> En dernier recourt j'essayerais avec la vraie version 1.6 de xorge-server car celle de portage est une version 1.5.3 patchée à mort. 

 

J'ai vite fait testé : je n'ai pas eu de support clavier/souris donc je n'ai rien pu tester… Mais ça m'a l'air de ramer tout autant.

Je suis aussi revenu au xorg 1.5 en laissant libdrm, mesa sur la version de l'overlay, et j'ai pu lancer des jeux pour voir (le support clavier/souris étant revenus) mais ça n'a rien changé.

Sinon, j'ai découvert des témoignages de beaucoup de chipset graphiques intel ayant des problèmes de ralentissements suite à une mise à jour ou plus souvent un changement de version de leur distribution. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.

----------

## Biloute

Je confirme. Il y a bien une baisse des perfs

```
glxgears
```

me donnait 55fps et maintenant il y a 49fps

Sur un autre PC je peux meme plus voir des films. L'ecran freeze quand je lance mplayer.

Voici un article interressant sur le driver intel http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_intel_greedy&num=1

Ca donne vraiment envie de downgrader.

----------

## guilc

Je copierai 100 fois : glxgears n'est pas un benchmark !

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark !

glxgears n'est pas un benchmark !

La seule indication que ça donne, c'est que 55 ou 49 fps, y a pas d'accélération matérielle 3D, c'est le CPU qui fait le boulot. La moindre carte de base donne largement > 100 si l'accélération matérielle fonctionne.

Mais 55 ou 49 fps, ça ne présume en strictement RIEN d'une baisse de perfs...

----------

## titoucha

Dans l'overlay x11 il y a le pilote xf86-video-intel-2.7.0 qui vient de sortir.

----------

## kopp

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Je copierai 100 fois : glxgears n'est pas un benchmark !
> 
> glxgears n'est pas un benchmark !
> 
> glxgears n'est pas un benchmark !
> ...

 

Sauf si ça suit le VSync ... 

```
 glxgears

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

283 frames in 5.0 seconds = 56.428 FPS

```

----------

